# Should I purchase a Leclerc loom?



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I have the chance to purchase a 45" four harness Leclerc floor loom.

I have never owned a loom, haven't used one in 35 years. . . They are asking $400.

Any experience with this loom?


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I have not received a reply yet so hopefully I was not to late.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Leclerc makes a great loom, I believe you can get parts for most of them still. Here is a website of their looms and the history and a free book or two Handweaving / Leclerc Looms

I understand that weaving again after so long is like riding a bike. You don't forget. That is a good price too!


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

They still have the loom  It is in excellent condition and the guys wife is the weaver.

My daughter and I are very excited. Oh so much to learn. . .I really do not need another project, I am just getting my rose garden and scented geraniums going to make hydrosols to add to my soap products but a loom is SO COOL. 

And you can not eat while using it - lol


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh who needs to eat  Besides you need to pass your knowledge on to your daughter.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Get it get it get it! LeClercs are still made, so you can always get accessories, parts, extra reeds, etc.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Hurray for you! Check out the weaving with handspun and Saori weaving groups on Ravelry- Maybe you can post a pic of your new loom? 
We would love to hear about your hydrosols too, I have made one once, not sure how to use it! Please post that experience in the soap forum, for us soapers, too.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I sent them an email that I was interested and would call them tomorrow. . . between the storms and having to get goats milked I could not squeeze it in today.

It looks fairly new in the picture - any questions that I should ask or any problems to look for?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Ask what comes with it-- reeds, shuttles, bobbins for shuttles, extra heddles, bench, bobbin winder, warping board, and other extras. The last loom I got came with a bonus tapestry loom, lamms, reeds, extra heddles, and the names of all previous owners back to 1954.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Definitely get it: it's a great loom at a great price. But let us know how it goes---plus pictures, of course.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Well I got it! Rosann was very nice - included a bag of stuff for me to get started, including yarn and books! Her husband had made the bench. They were very happy to have it go to a good home. I will post pictures after I get it set up  

I love getting big girl toys


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Congratulations! How very exciting for you. I can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

We got it all cleaned up and moved into the room - It needs one bolt to hold on the brake but other than that I have to figure out warping.

Here is a picture of it before we bought it - She is SO pretty now - almost looks new.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations! She is beautiful


----------

